# [ 2009 ] CCHE Special Assessment.



## palmtree7339 (Nov 29, 2009)

Concerned CCHE owners should advise the Resorts BOD members, by email, as to their opinions re: the needed renovations of the 32 individual homes
on the property.

The BOD will meet on Thursday, Dec. 
3rd, 10:00AM, at CCHE, in order to further discuss the Renovation Program, and to consider
modifications to the Special Assessment.

BOD meetings are open to all CCHE owners, although owners wishing to express their comments may need to be recognized by the Bd. to do so.

Hope this helps the concerned CCHE owners.


----------



## Shiz (Nov 29, 2009)

palmtree7339 said:


> Concerned CCHE owners should advise the Resorts BOD members, by email, as to their opinions re: the needed renovations of the 32 individual homes
> on the property.
> 
> The BOD will meet on Thursday, Dec.
> ...



I've already replied to your PM palmtree, but I would advise any owners that are planning on going to this meeting to call the resort first at 508-477-3377. 

BOD meetings are usually private unless previously arranged. This isn't to keep owners out of the loop at all, but rather to keep order and insure the proper channels of communication are followed. I do know that the numerous letters/emails/etc are going to be discussed in earnest, but if you're looking for a face to face its probably not going to be an option.


----------



## Shiz (Nov 29, 2009)

Shiz said:


> I've already replied to your PM palmtree, but I would advise any owners that are planning on going to this meeting to call the resort first at 508-477-3377.
> 
> BOD meetings are usually private unless previously arranged. This isn't to keep owners out of the loop at all, but rather to keep order and insure the proper channels of communication are followed. I do know that the numerous letters/emails/etc are going to be discussed in earnest, but if you're looking for a face to face its probably not going to be an option.



FYI, I checked;
As long as you arrange with the office attending the meeting isn't a prob. However, as mentioned in another thread this would only be for observation. There might be time at the end for non BD participation but it is by no means guaranteed nor required.


----------



## JACKJMP (Dec 7, 2009)

*Cape Cod Holiday Estates Board Meeting*

Did They Have It? Anybody know Anything? Did Anybody Nearby Go To It? I Live On The West Coast. Thank's Jack


----------



## Vaca720 (Dec 8, 2009)

Posted also in VRI Bill Arrived thread but wanted to make sure anyone looking could find it here as well.

The board decided to go ahead with renovations as planned. They did however vote that the special assessment payment could be deferred until July or even until January 2011 (with a $40 fee).


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Support the Board and Resort. You own it and it should be the best in can be*



Vaca720 said:


> Posted also in VRI Bill Arrived thread but wanted to make sure anyone looking could find it here as well.
> 
> The board decided to go ahead with renovations as planned. They did however vote that the special assessment payment could be deferred until July or even until January 2011 (with a $40 fee).



No one (including most Boards and managements) want to impose any Special Assessments, they are no fun for anyone, but sometimes they cannot be avoided if work really needs to be done. Trying to soften the blow to owners as much as possible as well as making sure the project is properly funded and implemented to accomplish the work are the major hurdles.  Sounds like they are doing what they can given a bad set of circumstances. I hope it works out for all involved and the resort thrives.  Best wishes and stay involved with your resort to get the best results.  Communication from both sides helps immensely to make things go well and to see the value for the money being spent.


----------



## palmtree7339 (Dec 10, 2009)

*CCHE S.A. payment options.*

At the 12/3/09 CCHE BOD meeting, the Board unanimously approved a number of payment options available
to owners, including deferral of payments which were originally due on 1/1/10.
This was in response to emails from some owners who expressed objections to having rec'd the one bill for both the maintenance fee and the S.A., and both due on 1/1/10.
Any owner who would like to defer their S.A. payment, must contact the Resort, and request arrangements for this.

The renovation program is unchanged.
It will be accomplished gradually over a 5 year period. The Board is aware that they are responsible to all of the owners to be sure that the 32 individual homes will not continue to suffer any further deterioration to this 30 year old property.

The Board also agreed to notify its owners, thru the upcoming January, 2010 CCHE Newsletter, of the dates and times of each of its BOD meetings, as well as the date of the Annual Owners Meeting.

The dates are as follows:
BOD MTG's,
3/18/10
5/8/10
9/16/10
12/4/10

The Annual Owners meeting is scheduled for 5/8/10.

All CCHE owners are welcome to attend each of the above meetings,
and they will be allowed to offer their 
statements and questions, just as owners attending the 12/3/09 meeting did. 

Hopefully, CCHE owners will recognize that the Board acted within its fiduciary responsibilities, and in the best interests of its 1200 concerned owners.

Palmtree7339


----------



## palmtree7339 (Jan 24, 2010)

palmtree7339 said:


> At the 12/3/09 CCHE BOD meeting, the Board unanimously approved a number of payment options available
> to owners, including deferral of payments which were originally due on 1/1/10.
> This was in response to emails from some owners who expressed objections to having rec'd the one bill for both the maintenance fee and the S.A., and both due on 1/1/10.
> Any owner who would like to defer their S.A. payment, must contact the Resort, and request arrangements for this.
> ...



It should be of no small interest to owners at Cape Cod Holiday Estates,
that it certainly appears that the owners are indeed supporting the decisions made by the BOD, re: the S.A. for the purposes of renovating the Resorts 32 single family homes.

As of this week, over 75% of CCHE owners have paid this years S.A., and, in addition, over 25% have paid the S.A. for the entire 5 year period.

Apparently, the owners have recognized the need to maintain and upgrade their investment, and are willing to fund the necessary costs required.

For those owners who disagreed with the BOD's decision to upgrade the Resort, they should attend the Board meeting on March 18th, and express their views directly to the Board. 
CCHE owners have always been offered this opportunity.

As always, the truth shall set us free!


----------



## e.bram (Jan 24, 2010)

Owners of off season weeks should bail. What is the sense of putting money into a unit not worth a dollar now and not worth a dollar after the SA is made, the improvements done and the unit is still not worth even a dollar.. (probably still negative value)


----------



## Corky (Jan 25, 2010)

Where did you get those statistics on the percentage of CCHE owners that have already begun paying the special assessment?  Amazing!

I'm an owner and know that some remodeling is needed but that assessment seems too high, so I haven't made any payment yet.

Do you really believe attending the owner's meeting in March will make any difference?


----------



## e.bram (Jan 25, 2010)

The question is what % of units are not HOA owned, For instance if 30% of the units are owned by the HOA, then 75% of the 70% the owned units, means that only 50% of the units payed up. Not to good for continued viability of the TS. Those not 100% paid are liable to bail as their MFs go up. Could be the start of a TS death spiral leading to whole ownership conversion. (good for the owners that hung in)


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 26, 2010)

e.bram said:


> ,  Could be the start of a TS death spiral leading to whole ownership conversion. (good for the owners that hung in)



That last part is not necessarily true.  Every HOA I know of in the US is organized as a non-profit corporation.  Non-profit corporation law does NOT allow members or officers to receive corporate property (value of HOA owned weeks) upon dissolution.  It must be donated to charity.


----------



## palmtree7339 (Jan 26, 2010)

*CCHE BOD MEETING, MARCH 18th*



Corky said:


> Where did you get those statistics on the percentage of CCHE owners that have already begun paying the special assessment?  Amazing!
> 
> I'm an owner and know that some remodeling is needed but that assessment seems too high, so I haven't made any payment yet.
> 
> Do you really believe attending the owner's meeting in March will make any difference?



Corky,

Yes, there is a value in attending this meeting, as it will illustrate to the interested owners present that the BOD took into consideration the interests and concerns of the vast majority of the owners at CCHE. 

It is always to be expected that a small percentage of owners at this, as well as all other T/S Resorts, will object to a S.A. simply because it is an unanticipated additional expense to them, regardless of the needs, the facts, and the numerous explanations that were provided to them.

Owners who choose to attend the meeting will receive the information that they seek and are entitled to, as
it pertains specifically to the Renovation project, and the S.A.
collections. 
This is an absolute certainty.

The percentages I stated in my previous post are accurate, even with some CCHE owners electing to choose the available option to defer their S.A. payments to later in the year, as well as other owners who chose to wait until February 1st, the deadline of the grace period for S.A. payments.

So, it seems that even though the S.A. represents a financial burden, the CCHE owners seem to have recognized the need for the essential improvements planned for their high-valued vacation property on Cape Cod, based on their financial support to date.

Corky, I hope that the above helps you decide that attendance at the March BOD meeting is in your, and all other owners, best interest.

Palmtree 7339


----------



## e.bram (Jan 26, 2010)

Carolinian:
The HOA is the operating entity, the remaining would receive their proportionate share of the sale for their deeded interest. 
Palmtree:
Yeah, highly valued for owners of weeks 25 thru 34. Not for most of he other weeks. (look at ebay resales)


----------



## Corky (Jan 26, 2010)

Palmtree:

I'll do my best to attend the meeting and voice my concerns.  It's a long trip which involves staying overnight, so that's an issue for me.

Thanks for your encouraging and informative post.


----------



## GordonH (Oct 19, 2013)

*CCH Special Assessment*

How is the project coming along?  After 3 years it must be almost done.


----------

